# New TiVo Edge



## casmit (Aug 21, 2006)

Bought a new TiVo edge to replace a bolt who’s hdd went bad. The new edge would have a sold green light for a few seconds, then 3 lights would light up and go off and it would repeat the same sequence. I activated it and had the same issue. TiVo sent me a new edge and it’s doing the same thing. I have had tivos since 2000 and never encountered this problem. Is it possible that both edges are defective? I tried different hdmi cords and different TVs. Right now it’s hooked to a tv that was playing a mini. I’m not sure what my next step is. Any ideas to get it to start up?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

So is it in a loop? It does take awhile to fully boot up and there is not a lot of feedback on the screen while it does. Just let it sit/boot up for at least 5-10 mins and see what happens.


----------



## casmit (Aug 21, 2006)

tommage1 said:


> So is it in a loop? It does take awhile to fully boot up and there is not a lot of feedback on the screen while it does. Just let it sit/boot up for at least 5-10 mins and see what happens.


Won’t boot up at all. Get a green light that stays on for 10 seconds, a green, amber red light that flashes, and turns off and then repeats the light sequence. I have tried with and without cable card 3 different hdmi cords and all inputs on 2 different TVs. Just find it odd that both tivos would be defective. We have a Roamio with minis working fine and our boat hdd crashed. I just didn’t know if there was a way to force boot it.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

casmit said:


> Won’t boot up at all. Get a green light that stays on for 10 seconds, a green, amber red light that flashes, and turns off and then repeats the light sequence. I have tried with and without cable card 3 different hdmi cords and all inputs on 2 different TVs. Just find it odd that both tivos would be defective. We have a Roamio with minis working fine and our boat hdd crashed. I just didn’t know if there was a way to force boot it.


Well the green then then the 3 lights at one time is normal. After that it should finish booting up.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Well I shut mine down completely and unplugged. When I plug back in I get a momentary green light, then all 3 colored lights for a short time. Then goes to solid green for a bit, then flashing green and some stuff comes up on the screen, a few minutes. Then the green turns solid and menu comes up. Sounds like you may have gotten two bad, what are the odds of that? Doubt what you are hooked up to makes any difference, it's the Tivo. When they sent a replacement did they send a different power supply? Problem could be caused by a bad power supply. That is what I would try next, 12V 3A (or more amps, must be 12V though) with correct polarity. Hard to believe two Tivos could have same defect but if bad power supply and trying same supply with both and getting same problem points to power supply. If you got a new power supply with the second Edge I'm not sure what to say, maybe just bad luck?


----------



## casmit (Aug 21, 2006)

tommage1 said:


> Well I shut mine down completely and unplugged. When I plug back in I get a momentary green light, then all 3 colored lights for a short time. Then goes to solid green for a bit, then flashing green and some stuff comes up on the screen, a few minutes. Then the green turns solid and menu comes up. Sounds like you may have gotten two bad, what are the odds of that? Doubt what you are hooked up to makes any difference, it's the Tivo. When they sent a replacement did they send a different power supply? Problem could be caused by a bad power supply. That is what I would try next, 12V 3A (or more amps, must be 12V though) with correct polarity. Hard to believe two Tivos could have same defect but if bad power supply and trying same supply with both and getting same problem points to power supply. If you got a new power supply with the second Edge I'm not sure what to say, maybe just bad luck?


I actually got a 2nd brand new TiVo with a new power supply. I kept the old power supply so I could try that.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

casmit said:


> I actually got a 2nd brand new TiVo with a new power supply. I kept the old power supply so I could try that.


Wow, that would point to two bad Tivos, with the same problem to boot, or two bad power supplies. Unless there is something I am not thinking of.....................


----------



## casmit (Aug 21, 2006)

casmit said:


> I actually got a 2nd brand new TiVo with a new power supply. I kept the old power supply so I could try that.


No, nothing, just a signal not detected error on tv


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

casmit said:


> No, nothing, just a signal not detected error on tv


Ok, well that may be different. I was under the impression it was not booting up at all, was in a loop. When you plug it in, after 5 mins or so do you have a solid green light on the Tivo? If so it may have booted up, you are just having a connection problem to the TV. Is your TV 4K or 1080P? Are you using the HDMI cable that came with the Edge, if so should be ok, 4K needs a high speed cable. So it COULD be the settings on your TV, the Edge is ouputing 4K but the TV is not setup for a 4K signal. Might want to post make/model of your TV.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

tommage1 said:


> Ok, well that may be different. I was under the impression it was not booting up at all, was in a loop. When you plug it in, after 5 mins or so do you have a solid green light on the Tivo? If so it may have booted up, you are just having a connection problem to the TV. Is your TV 4K or 1080P? Are you using the HDMI cable that came with the Edge, if so should be ok, 4K needs a high speed cable. So it COULD be the settings on your TV, the Edge is ouputing 4K but the TV is not setup for a 4K signal. Might want to post make/model of your TV.


If you have the solid green light on the Edge after 5 mins or so but no signal on TV, try hitting the Tivo button. See if it brings up menu on TV or still no signal.

When you hit the Tivo button stand close to the Edge and see if the yellow light on the Edge flashes when you push the Tivo button. If it does would lead me to believe the Tivo has booted up correctly, the problem is with the connection.


----------



## casmit (Aug 21, 2006)

I starts off with a solid green light, then flashes to the 3 lights.then turns off and green Light comes back for a few seconds and then shuts off, the I see the 3 lights that stay for a second and turn off…. Remote doesn’t do anything


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

casmit said:


> I starts off with a solid green light, then flashes to the 3 lights.then turns off and green Light comes back for a few seconds and then shuts off, the I see the 3 lights that stay for a second and turn off…. Remote doesn’t do anything


I'm stumped then. If you are seeing the 3 colored lights twice during the same boot sequence (ie you don't unplug and plug back in again), then there is definitely a problem. Really strange that it's the same problem with two different Tivos and two separate power supplies.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, I guess one more thing you can try. Not sure what you have hooked up when trying to boot, but unplug everything except for the HDMI cable and the power supply. There have been instances of Tivos going into a boot loop when internet is connected. I've had it happen with a couple upgraded Roamios. Don't know if anyone ever figured out why. But try a basic boot with nothing connected except the HDMI and power, let it go for at least 5 mins, if you see green, then 3 colored lights, then green again and the colored lights again not sure what else to try, other than a 3rd power supply, since these are "new" I'd assume not hard drive problems.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Have your tried booting without the internet hooked up? Actually the best test would probably be this. Have NOTHING hooked up to the Edge, just the power. Let it go 5-10 mins. See if you are in a loop, ie green, then the 3 colored lights, then green, then the 3 colored lights again and so on. If so, it's almost certainly bad. If you get a solid green, then starting hooking things up, starting with the HDMI cable. If that works (ie you get a menu), then you can try ethernet if that is what you are using, then your coax cable etc. I hope you are within 30 days of purchase. If so, just return it, unless you got some fantastic price. You only get one warranty return, so better off just getting refund and then buying another later, if you still want an Edge. Even if they end up sending you another, most likely you would have no warranty for the future, due to the warranty return, even though it has NEVER worked. Some other person ran into the same problem, got a bad out of box Tivo, returned for exchange which worked for awhile. But then had more problems in future and Tivo told them no warranty since they already had one exchange.


----------



## casmit (Aug 21, 2006)

Tried it, I actually also tried with Ethernet hooked up. I don’t even get to the TiVo loading screen. I’m calling after work today. I actually let it go all night and it still didn’t boot up


----------



## casmit (Aug 21, 2006)

Contacted TiVo and they are sending out another one. Maybe third time is the charm. I hope the quality isn’t taking a hit. Most of my Tivos have been retired after 10 years because they have become slow. My bolt hard drive went after 3.5 years which made me upgrade.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

casmit said:


> Contacted TiVo and they are sending out another one. Maybe third time is the charm. I hope the quality isn’t taking a hit. Most of my Tivos have been retired after 10 years because they have become slow. My bolt hard drive went after 3.5 years which made me upgrade.


This is not that Tivo you knew and loved, they are long gone and all of those people are also gone.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

casmit said:


> Contacted TiVo and they are sending out another one. Maybe third time is the charm. I hope the quality isn’t taking a hit. Most of my Tivos have been retired after 10 years because they have become slow. My bolt hard drive went after 3.5 years which made me upgrade.


Good luck  Your Bolt did pretty well for a 2.5" drive Tivo, 3.5 years well above average I'd say. Roamio and back (3.5" drives) probably get 5 years or more on a drive. Replacing drives is not that tough, especially if you don't mind starting "fresh", ie not keeping recordings. With Roamio and up pretty much just pop in the drive and the Tivo will format it. Just want to make sure you get a CMR drive, can be a bit tough to find for Bolt/Edge (2.5" drives), easy for Roamio (3.5) as long as you know the right things to look for (ie CMR vs SMR).


----------



## casmit (Aug 21, 2006)

tommage1 said:


> Good luck  Your Bolt did pretty well for a 2.5" drive Tivo, 3.5 years well above average I'd say. Roamio and back (3.5" drives) probably get 5 years or more on a drive. Replacing drives is not that tough, especially if you don't mind starting "fresh", ie not keeping recordings. With Roamio and up pretty much just pop in the drive and the Tivo will format it. Just want to make sure you get a CMR drive, can be a bit tough to find for Bolt/Edge (2.5" drives), easy for Roamio (3.5) as long as you know the right things to look for (ie CMR vs SMR).


The last time I swapped out a drive I was able to purchase one that already had TiVo software preloaded on it from eBay (was for premiere xl4 I think). I didn’t realize that the Roamio and up would format the drive. I was able to get a new edge for about the cost of a new hdd so I decided to upgrade to the edge because I liked the design better and I didn’t have a lifetime subscription on the bolt)


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

casmit said:


> The last time I swapped out a drive I was able to purchase one that already had TiVo software preloaded on it from eBay (was for premiere xl4 I think). I didn’t realize that the Roamio and up would format the drive. I was able to get a new edge for about the cost of a new hdd so I decided to upgrade to the edge because I liked the design better and I didn’t have a lifetime subscription on the bolt)


Did ya get the replacement, if so does it work? You got an Edge for price of a replacement HD (maybe you were pricing HDs at Weaknees??) Must be subscription type, if so they'll probably send you as many as you need until you get one that works, they want those fees. As for Edge being an "upgrade", if talking about from a Bolt iffy at best, from a Roamio a big DOWNGRADE IMO. As you may be seeing already, two detective "out of the box"?


----------



## casmit (Aug 21, 2006)

The third comes today. Fingers crossed. I still have a Roamio which is chugging along. The main thing I hated about the bolt was the physical appearance. I got the edge from a neighbor who had no use for it at a cheap price, so it was worth upgrading. Since it was new in box/never activated I have been going through TiVo for replacements. Very disappointed in the QC of these units though.


----------

